# Anyone have this problem??? Please read..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok.. here goes.. 

My wife invited some her co workers from her job, friends, and relatives for our son 2 years old b'day party back in february 2007. I had some people went in my office and saw my slot car collection - they thought it was hotwheels or whatever and I always hear their comments saying are you too old for this?? those are for little boys - i would not try and get pissy or anything i am like NOOO they are slot cars and they are for anyone (kids and adults collection) etc.. Man I would feel like s**t... you know.. Lisa my wife would tell them oh noo its really cool collection and they race once a month - they have alot of fun , i have see slot car shows, tournment races where alot of adults race there and good for anyone like family hang out and have fun. I am glad my wife is cool with this. My grandma told me same thing but it's funny my parents never said anything bad about my hobby it was my mom, she got me my first set of slot cars when i was a kid (thanks mom!!) and every time my parents come down my parents likes to look at my collection and try to race for fun. 

anyone have this problem..? i am curious. please make me feel better!! jeez 

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Imagine having a basaement full of cars,boxes of cars,and casting equipment,and several u-store locations..and my lovely wife is an RN,so doctors and the like ask what her husband does.(BTW she always backs me up and says how proud she is of me!)..now I could feel small,or embarassed when put on the spot at her social gatherings..but what the hell for!My hobby hurts no one,promotes friendship and fun gatherings and still makes big and little kids smile when almost everybody recognizes at least one car,and wants to see it go around the track to kinda remind them of a simpler time when fun was just a controller away.So do I ever feel bad or silly for doing this crazy fun hobby...hell no!I feel sorry for the wives who's husband go :wave: out drinking,woman chasing or doing drugs.Next time you feel small,or bad,just remember all the time you get to spend in the race room with your kids or good friends and then feel sorry for the person who may try to belittle you for your choice in hobbies.JMHO
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*What?! Too old to have fun?!!!!!*

Sure Wes. I hear that carp all the time!

These are the same types that cant somersault down a grassy hill with their kids or grandkids. To mature to hit the slip-n-slide on a hot day. Havent shot hoops with the neighborhood gang of kids lately. Forgot how to make a snowman or ride a sled. Forgot how to chase the ice cream truck when the bell tolls. Never hot glued some bottle rockets to a 2 buck balsa glider on the 4th of July just to watch the yungin's eyes light up. 

Slot building/collecting is one of the least outlandish things I do. Snicker! When they put their noses in the air at my slot or train collections I smile smugly inside cuz I know they're just jealous. My inner child is a happy go lucky well adjusted sort. It's the mal adjusted adult you gotta watch out for! LOL.

Hobbies are a healthy outlet for creativity thats often stifled in the mundane world of adulthood. I find it peaceful, calming and it seems to provide me with a grounding or centering effect when I get uptight.

Let'em eat cake Wes! They dont know what they're are missing. Be greatful your inner child isnt dead or dormant like theirs!

Nurture your inner child and you'll be forever young. It's not a problem it's a blessing!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> somersault down a grassy hill & hit the slip-n-slide on a hot day


....

" Mommy, Mr. Hall won't give me my Big Wheel back. He promised he'd only try it once to the end of the driveway and now he's heading towards town."

nuther dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wes,
I know how you feel, My Wife is head of the Science library at UNT. When I am asked what I do for a living and say I am a published Children's author I have been told to my face that kids books are not REAL books. I usually follow it up that before I retired I installed weapons systems in Light armored vehicles and that shuts them up. lol. When they see my slots then I am sure they think I have reverted to my childhood.. I fortunatly have a healthy respect for myself and try to respect others chpices, but as Ron White says, "You Can't Fix Stupid" Or ignorant and clueless.. lol. Know we understand amigo, and the heck withthe rest.


Coach


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I can't say I get that reaction. I've been back into slot cars now for about 7 years and my acquaintences mosly seem to be interested/curious about my hobby when it comes up at social gatherings, work or wherever here in Connecticut. Anybody else from this area share my experience?


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey all, I have had friends see my track and say "what are you 12?". Then after a few hours of racing I have to kick them off the track so I can go to sleep. As far as people being into slots for a living, you are much luckier than anybody else who doesn't get to do some thing they really like for a living.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

My wife is also supportive of my hobby. She even gave me money for our anniversary so I could buy some of the buildings I want. 

I haven't had condescending comments or reactions yet from those that see what's in the basement or have heard about it. It's more like indifference. I just reckon it's their problem.

And Bill said it the best in his reply.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

At my age I just tell them, "Aren't you a little young to tell me I'm too old?"


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You know It's funny to see the reaction to some of these guys after you hand them a controller and let them run a car around for awhile. Like others said, some of these guys see the slotcar and think of diecasts. When they actually get a chance to race one around and if lucky enough to do it with a couple of others at the same time, that competitiveness comes shooting right out and you'd think they were in a 1:1 racer. Seems to change their mindset. Anyway, who cares what they think. I'm an Old Fart now so I can do what I want regardless.  

Oh, and one other thing. Seems the next time those individuals happen to come over, it seems that somewhere within the first hour or so someone asks if they can go down and run some laps on the racetrack. :freak: 


:lol: rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Since I've gotten back into it and been building my track, I have come across a rather interesting situation here and there where someone close to my age (born in '67) isn't quite sure what slot cars are. We're talking guys that should be fully aware of what a slot car is because they grew up in the time period when AFX ruled. Poor unfortunate souls don't know what they're missing or missed as a kid.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Grown ups are dumb*



tjd241 said:


> ....
> 
> " Mommy, Mr. Hall won't give me my Big Wheel back. He promised he'd only try it once to the end of the driveway and now he's heading towards town."
> 
> nuther dave


Nuther Dave, I'm pedaling as fast as I can, Ya cant catch me cuz I'm the Ginger bread man!

I believe in a thorough test drive of all the neighbor kids toys. Some times they get them back slammed, spoilered, flared and dammed, with fat meats and a few more ponies under the hood.  

A few summers back, I was cutting some iron with the torch in front of the garage. As per the norm, the little rascals in our neighborhood locked up their brakes and started to watch mesmerized by fire.

Finally one kid pipes up and sez, "Hey Bill!" "I sez wassup Boyz?" Then James sez, "Can you light fireworks wid dat?" I sez, " Sure! Got any?"

The little bugger pulls a half dozen unsafe and insane mortars out of his pocket. We had a blast after a thorough safety meeting, a proper study of trajectories, and what constitutes a good launching system. I coulda ratted them out; but they'd never trust me again, and would sneak off and do it anyway, perhaps with catastrophic results!

When the icecream truck comes by I buy a round for the gang, and sit on the curb. Not only do I get valuable neighborhood intel, I get transported back to another time. If you want to know whats really going on in your hood, ya gotta put them on your payroll, fix a few bikes and skate boards, straighten a mangled R/C car and buy around for the house now and then.

Children have the innate ability to now what's what and are generally unencumbered with shackles of adulthood. They help me keep my perspective about matters such as Wes posted earlier. 

If you dont "get" riding your bike barefoot, one hand crammin' a popsicle in your mug with a pocket full of illegal fireworks; I cant help you and probably woudnt want to play with ya anyway!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW.. took me half hour to read it all and i feel better now. i am not alone.. 

Thanks guys.. 

Wes


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

A few years ago we were in the process of recruiting new racers for our local club. We had set up a track at one of the local malls and had a number of people try out running the cars (tycos and G's). We'd normally have a sign-up for some give-aways cars and usually a set. They had to fill out a form asking if they were interested in regular races weekly. Some how the yes answers always won the cars and sets. They had to come to the weekly race to collect the prize. Well during the after noon we had our share of the "some people never grow up" and other belittling comments. When the most people, 20 or so, had gathered around the track I put one of my Unlimited rail cars on. When I blasted off the line to do a lap all 20 or so people collectively jumped back from the track. One of the funniest sights ever. After that everyone wanted to see the car that ran so fast. When I explained that I had built the car starting with a blank piece of carbon fiber and went from there, the attitudes changed. One good reason every racer should have a real fast car tucked away to impress the uninitiated. This hobby is more complex than it looks.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

My wife is very supportive of the hobby but her dad was into pretty heavy in the 60s and still does it today on a much smaller level so she's used to it. My friends came over for the first time after i got started they were very curious. When i let them try it they were attatched to the controls for hours and had a blast. I'm only 23 and let me tell ya I know how to have fun and its a so called "KIDS TOY"


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Neo, you are a smart guy. If you come across somebody who isn't impressed with a scratchbuilt carbon fiber chassis, they aren't worth impressing to begin with.

I am pretty close to my boss and the people I work with - lots of geography between us, but we talk on a daily basis and enjoy our time together. Things have been kinds of stressful for us as a group - blood pressure, bleeding ulcers and anxiety to spare. We do try to have some fun when together, most of us have outgrown the barhopper thing. I had taken some major kidding when we started on my O gauge train table, and especially when I was hunting slot cars. One night last summer in Atlanta we did some "kids' stuff" - raced on a commercial 1/32 slot car track and then raced (real) go karts at an Andretti place. Well, after some fear that "we'd look like geeks" we had a good time running scaleys and nincos with electronic lap timing, etc, and one of the guys about got hypoxic racing go karts. The "kids stuff" was great fun, and wore 'em out. 

The easy answer to slots is "It's just pure fun." Pick it up for a few minutes or hours, invest what you want to. Restore, model, customize, repair.... I can't stand late night TV or sportscenter, this is better.. It's something for pure entertainment and relaxation. You can make a case for the value of stuff if you want to justify what you spend, but if people can't understand a simple fun activity for fun's sake I don't find much of a reason to try to convince them of it's value. There are plenty of people who never found a healthy way to unwind, relax and be creative and imaginative all at the same time - and some have the results building up in their livers, or lungs or hanging over their belts.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Ligier Runner said:


> Since I've gotten back into it and been building my track, I have come across a rather interesting situation here and there where someone close to my age (born in '67) isn't quite sure what slot cars are. We're talking guys that should be fully aware of what a slot car is because they grew up in the time period when AFX ruled. Poor unfortunate souls don't know what they're missing or missed as a kid.


Bingo....I'm 43 and most peoples eyes just glaze over when you say "slotcar"....


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

I had an odd experience a couple of days ago when I asked a photographer about a piece of equipment he was using. It looked like a power supply. I mentioned that I was looking for something to power a slot car track. His eyes widened (as did those of his associate) as they said in unison, "Ah, slot cars! I remember those." The associate remembered the 60s slot car scene, but the photographer mentioned that when he was in the state tournament in the 80s in Springfield, MO, he and a bunch of the players found a slot car track in a mall and spent some fun moments racing. Apparently not everybody has missed the fun. Unfortunately those of us who are addicted aren't always close geographically.

Patrick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

My wife supports the hobby.

And Bill, your such a bad influence, I love it, lol. I am always getting yelled at for showing the kids the stupid crap I use to pull off. And when it comes to "sliding down the slip-n-slide once in a while" DON'T DO IT, I DID A FEW PETE ROSE SLIDS LAST YEAR AND FELT LIKE A GANG BEAT MY GUTS WITH METAL PIPES. Besides, when ya yell .look out, Pete Rose, the kids look at each other and say "He's retarted" is pete rose a super hero or sumptin?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

You'll always get a few people like that. I tell em I could always go out drinkin, fightin, and goin to the pokey. I still think slotcars are a safer hobby. Don't get me wrong I got nothing against drinking. I jus think some people would be better off if they put down the bottle and picked up a controller.
Bottom line, it's your life do what you like do!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm with Bill. My inner child is quite happy being me. When people see my slots, they don't say much...but i'm sure they think it. WHO CARES what they think!!! They all ready know i'm certifiable. I have amassed well over 100 Simpsons figures, hundreds of Hard Rock Cafe pins and video games (Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Game Cube and ,of course, Playstation 2), and some M&Ms stuff. Just remember...life's too short...and.....it's never too late to have a second childhood. So just keep racing.

Jerry


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Most people I show my stuff to for the first time say "cool!" As for those that think I may be immature, I am apparently mature enough to hold down a good job, have a couple of kids and support my family quite nicely, thanks very much!

The fact that I collect hot wheels, slot cars, play with trains and love video games has zero to do with the kind of man I am, unless you want to use the word "fun".


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

Even if they won't admit it, EVERYBODY collects something... I have well over 15,000 diecast cars and over 150 slots - some from my teens and some new (I know, not many really) along with my grandpa and dad's Lionel trains and lead figures (all pre 1940), football cards - Jags only - and I have a lot of them in my office (I am a Professional Land SUrveyor) and I hear it from people.. until you ask what they collect... my boss does baseball cards - trying for complete sets from when he was a kid... big $$$ stuff - another guy does ski equipment and so on, once you get them to admit what they collect, then they always understand


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Imagine here in Switzerland where HO slotcars are almost unknown. Some years ago, and around Christmas only, you could buy some LifeLike sets and that's all....

So when friends come to my house they first think that I'm collecting die-cast cars like their kid boys have at home, and when I then explain and show them they can actually run, they think it's cooler than simply die-cast cars.

Needless to say that they don't understand why I can't have only let's say 4-5 cars, and why is it a necessity to have several hundreds of....If they knew I could have paid more than 50-100 bucks for one single rare car, they'll call me fool for sure. 

But I forgive them, as the more yelling people are usually the one that don't have any single hobby in their life, only work (which is definitely NOT an hobby for me, even if I have a cool job) or watching TV stupid things at night.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*My own 2 cents worth*

Personally I don't give a rats ass what others think of the hobby ! There are far more worse things than "playing with toy cars" at the age of 51 for example !
Dr Phill himself said that nothing is "abnormal" as long as it is doing no harm & being enjoyed. I do not force my hobby on others as I would not want other hobbies that I have no interest in being forced on me.Too often people need to hear themselves talk.
I have met the nicest & most decent people I have ever had the priviledge to know through this hobby & if for nothing else my wife is very supportive to boot.I still share this hobby with a childhood friend & that is worth a lot !
Most of the people who say nasty things about our hobby have their own personal issues,e.g.; wife & child abusers,drug users & various assorted levels of @$$-holiness so who are they to judge ?What a bunch of loser's
I enjoyed this hobby as a child & I enjoy it even more now as I intend to do so in the future.Give up my slotcars ?  Only when they pry them from my cold dead fingers !
Please refer to the enclosed thumbnail for my true feelings to people who think that our hobby is "Childish "-yeah right !  


'til the day I die !
Neal :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Touche' Neal. I wish I'd thought of that!*

LMFAO - HaHaHarrrr! Great post.

The "numero uno" gesture, with a smile says it all. 

Made my day! 

Bill


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Bill I like that "Model Murdering" byline ! Some people would use that to describe what I did with the IDEAL TCR Bodies dremeled & modified for TYCO & TOMY G+ chassis !BTW thanks for the kudo's too !

Neal


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

& remember folks,there is more to life than the Boob Tube ! LOL !!

Neal


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Bill Hall said:


> (snip)
> When the icecream truck comes by I buy a round for the gang, and sit on the curb. Not only do I get valuable neighborhood intel, I get transported back to another time. If you want to know whats really going on in your hood, ya gotta put them on your payroll, fix a few bikes and skate boards, straighten a mangled R/C car and buy around for the house now and then.
> 
> Children have the innate ability to now what's what and are generally unencumbered with shackles of adulthood. They help me keep my perspective about matters such as Wes posted earlier.
> ...


 Great story and great advice. The neighborhood kids all seem to hang out in our yard to play baseball or football or basketball or whatever. I have 4 of my own: 10, 9, 5, and almost 3, and the 9-year-old has become quite the little jock. The kids all know that I'm kinda like a big kid myself... over the winter I put together a couple of beater Schwinn Stingray look-alikes, and anytime my kids want to ride around the block, I grab one and go with them. I've gotten lots of requests to ride the old hooptys, and the kids are always enchanted by how "smooth" they feel compared to their little Wal-Mart BMX bikes. It's actually cool to see a 9-year-old kid ride a bike with a banana seat... kinda like a time warp. (It probably helps that my 9-year-old has Keith-Partridge-length hair... but I digress.  ) Point is, I'm gonna try to remember to make a habit of keeping air in their bike tires and let them know when it sounds like they have a bad water pump, and maybe buy that round from Mister Softee once in a while. I've already fixed a couple of scooters and repaired a set of brakes, so I'm off to a good start.

I teach middle school (actually switching to elementary next year) so that helps keep my brain in youth mode. My students laugh at me and say that I'm a big kid... early in the year, I brought in a little tiny oval nailed to a board and showed them what my hobby is. It's not uncommon for me to walk around my classroom as they're working, holding a Tjet in one hand and a 9 volt battery in the other, just kinda diddling with the car as I help them. They hear the motor zizz up and they say, "Oh, he's got one a' them cars again..." I actually have gotten a few interested in slots over the years, but it's usually a passing interest.

And to answer Wes' original question, I let coworkers and other people know early on what my hobby is, making it clear that I refuse to grow up and I'm proud of it. I think some people probably think I'm a big goofball, but most get a kick out of it. I actually had a fellow teacher bring in his old Tjets last year (one was a brown Ford GT Flamethrower, I forget the other [edit: I remembered! It was a tan Maserati! i think]) and I tuned them up and gave him some good tires for them. He was amazed that they still ran.

--rick

ps wes, I didn't forget about that Tyco box, I'm just swamped at the moment...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*my .02 ....*

Hell with 'em. Last time I checked it was a free country. It's funny, most of us are multi-hobby people. Not just slots either. Just look through the HT member list, the diversity goes on and on. Non-hobby people will never understand us, they're wired differently. Honestly though, I could care less, because that's not my problem. Just cause _*you*_ have a terminal case of "stick in the a$$", doesn't mean I have to!! .... And if anyone ever gives you grief beyond the pale just ask them... Okay bigshot, what's your hobby?"... Most times the answer you hear is " uhhh... hmmm, well I like to, errr, sometimes I like to uhhh, errr... well I uhh, ....I guess I don't really have one." Then all you need to say is " Since I don't bug you about *NOT* having a hobby, then don't be such a "richard" and lay off of me about mine. "

nuther dave .... guess that's more like .05 or so!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> ps wes, I didn't forget about that Tyco box, I'm just swamped at the moment...


hey no rush man!!! take your time!! 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Keep drinking TAB....*

Wes,

This is a great thread. Now I know I am not the only one here in there 40s that still rides a bike. I have the Evil Knievel T-Shirt also! I always wanted a Red Line BMX as a kid. Had a bad Arse Roger Decoster and not complaining. Well I found a newly powder coated White 80s Red line frame and went whole hog on it. The neighbors always laugh when I take it out. My kids think my bike rocks.

Wes I drive a Honda Element and some people realy think that I am nuts for driving a box. Well I love that box alot! Has been my favorite car of all times and don't care the least about what people say about it. It is my baby!  

Luckily my Wife supports my hobbys' as long as I can afford to pay the bills. 

I have built a 4 lane 1/32 Eldon track on 4 huge table in our basement and a smaller ho Tomy 2 lane in our Furnace slash storage room. I am going to take down the 1/32 Eldon track and build a 4 lane Tomy track to race on. Going to find people in my era that race and get together now and then. This is just a fun hobby all around. Collecting, Customizing and racing. Yeah baby...

People that can't understand our hobby are to grown up for me as I still have an imagination. As long as Americans keep drinking TAB everything will be O.K. Found some TAB 12 packs a while back and got a couple...Mmmmmmm good.

Kids love me, Bob

P.S. Bill can my kids park there Big Wheels in your lawn? lol This Hobby Talk place is Fantastic as are all the nice slot car people I have met here.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Heck yeah Bob. Couldnt hurt the front tundra!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Heck yeah Bob. Couldnt hurt the front tundra!


WOW, thats the shortest post ever by Bill Hall, don't expect alot of these easy readings by Bill, lol.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hows this? :tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> WOW, thats the shortest post ever by Bill Hall, don't expect alot of these easy readings by Bill, lol.


TAB is to blame...







It is like what? Huh? ....TAB


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Silly Wabbit, I made up for it in the customs forum!

Your on my radar now buddy...Now where did I put that list of habitual offenders.  

Tick Tock you whippersnapper, how many days 'til your halfway to the dirt nap?  

I forgot when to send the Geritol and Preperation H! :tongue:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

nice ride bob!

my brother had a Schwinn Predator that he was always buying stuff for...

I had friends that had a Mongoose (was there such a thing as a Supergoose?), a Redline, a P.K. Ripper (I think)... but the only BMX bikes I ever had were Huffy specials put together from junkers that I rescued from the landfill on bulk pickup day. Built a couple of neat bikes out of that junk, actually. My flat black beaters never looked as cool as the guys with the chromoly frames, and I certainly couldn't race, but I could usually keep up with them bombing thru the woods, and that was the whole point anyway.

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> This is a great thread. Now I know I am not the only one here in there 40s that still rides a bike. I have the Evil Knievel T-Shirt also! I always wanted a Red Line BMX as a kid. Had a bad Arse Roger Decoster and not complaining. Well I found a newly powder coated White 80s Red line frame and went whole hog on it. The neighbors always laugh when I take it out. My kids think my bike rocks.
> 
> ...


TAB!!! i havent had one in a long time. i forgot what it taste like.. I grew up in pa and ny i remember having this sodas called A-Treat i thought they were good but i dont know if they still make them.. now i live in MD.. 

about big wheel? does walmart still sell them? my son is only 2 yrs old - i remember having my own when i was 4 or 5? is that right age for having own big wheel?

Wers


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Man just think back to your first regulation two wheeler. What a rush! The speed! The freedom! Playing cards in your spokes. Mudpuddles. Jumps... and of course the occasional tumble and ground burger road rash!

For me it was before the days of pads, helmets, Bactine and today's giant full spread bandaids that cover your entire knee or elbow!

Picking the gravel and dirt from your flesh and returning home for a good dose of Iodine or Mercurichrome was a badge...er bandage of honor! EEEEYOUCH!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

You said it Bill. There was nothing like zipping around the neighborhood with your buddies on the old stingray bikes. Going to the corner store for a comic book, a soda, or some baseball cards. Heading over to the ballfield or just riding around. Great memories. Dave.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Playing cards in the spokes! Wish I'd thought of that. We used baseball cards. No telling what size fortune slipped through my fingers! (Why couldn't we have just used a piece of cardboard?)

Mercurichrome! My mom always used merthiolate - sort of like mercurichrome with sterno added! No telling how much of my hide is mingled with asphalt!

Patrick


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Somebody had to go talking about bicycles.......I have 12-13 in the house right now. There is an all Dura ace equiped 2003 Cannondale R3000 sitting in my dining room right now. There is a 1957 AMF Roadmaster Junior with 16" HARD RUBBER(no tube) tires sitting downstairs. (My son Doug did his first 25 mile ride on that bike when he was 5) There is a Hutch HPV with wind fairings and a 64 tooth front chain ring. There are several mountain bikes, kids bikes, even a three-wheeled "Banana Peel". I took that to tricycle race around a go-kart track I had qualified for a radio station in Raleigh, NC put on back around 96-97. First price was two tickets to the Coca Cola 600 at Charlotte. I was SO MUCH faster than everyone else practicing they told me very politely that I was "disqualified". Oh, it was called the "Undie 500" and yes, we had to race in our underwear!!!. The three girls that qualified never showed up. Still, I got some cool CD's and stuff from the radio station. Oh, I had the BEST LOOKING female pit crew, too.
I have been a "Professional" (full time) bike mechanic since 1989, thought the last 16 months I have been a service tech/manager for fitness equipment. 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

My wife is also supportive... she likes the little boy in me and she also has a few small collections of her own. Her only regret is all the sweatpants I ruin by wiping my fingers on them when I'm painting or gluing something... which is almost daily. 

She's beginning to think that my collection may have gotten too big, and I can;t really argue with her there.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*bIG wHEELs at 4 or 5...collection can never be to big!*



WesJY said:


> TAB!!! i havent had one in a long time. i forgot what it taste like.. I grew up in pa and ny i remember having this sodas called A-Treat i thought they were good but i dont know if they still make them.. now i live in MD..
> 
> about big wheel? does walmart still sell them? my son is only 2 yrs old - i remember having my own when i was 4 or 5? is that right age for having own big wheel?
> 
> Wers


WewJY,

I never had a big wheel but, the neighbors did. Oooooh they never got off the thing to let me ride it either. Dang  

Our kids got them New for Christmas over a year ago. My daughter started riding hers then and she was 3 1/2 and still rides it now. She is interested in learning to ride her bike without training wheels but, that is going to be a while yet as, she turns 5 the middle of next month and is not quite ready for the wheels to come off. Although we are getting ready to get her into swimming lessons this summer. Dance just got over...Next!

Our son would rather run at 3 1/2 now to keep up with his sister on her Big Wheel. I think 4 or 5 is a good age to get one and maybe sooner for some other kids. Depends on how long there legs are. See if you can take one of those things for a test drive. They make better ones now that have front tires like a bike....Oooooooh the front tire doesn't slip and then there is the Mean Green Machine. Have heard of adults getting these as a joke for their Wedding present once.



videojimmy said:


> My wife is also supportive... she likes the little in me and she also has a few small collections of her own. Her only regret is all the sweatpants I ruin by wiping my fingers on them when I'm painting or gluing something... which is almost daily.
> 
> She's beginning to think that my collection may have gotten too big, and I can;t really argue with her there.


videojimmy,

I almost cried when reading this post. Don't let your Wife talk to mine. To Big???? No such thing Dude! That is like a Cop pulling you over for speeding and telling you, "Whats the hurry? Wouldn't it be better to be late and get to where you are going alive?" They have no idea how fast you like to drive and when you have to be someplace in a certain amount of time...ridiculous I tell you.

Wife's and Police are soooooo tricky and only right in thier minds, Bob

P.S. Those sweatpants are not ruined. You are just breaking them in!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

> snip*............ Those sweatpants are not ruined. You are just breaking them in!


My sweat pants are my chip book used exclusively for color matching!

I also have a Manure's... er... Mariner's shirt that has 90% of every color I've painted in a dozen years. It's so thread bare the paint is all that holds it together. It's like on old friend. Really helps when you go to the paint store.

I have dress clothes, but they hang lonely in the closet. I wore "playclothes" 
then and I wear playclothes now. 

Any of you guys remember those darn iron on patches mom used to put on the knees of your jeans cuz they were still perfectly good pants?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Any of you guys remember those darn iron on patches mom used to put on the knees of your jeans cuz they were still perfectly good pants?


oh lord!! i had that all the time!!! 

Wes


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Bill Hall said:


> Any of you guys remember those darn iron on patches mom used to put on the knees of your jeans cuz they were still perfectly good pants?


YES! My wife and I were just talking about that while watching VH1 Classic's "I Love the 70's Volume 2 1971-6" yesterday! They had a piece on there about the old Toughskin jeans you would get from Sears! Good gravy I hated those things! So I'd purposely slide around in them until they got holes thinking that Mom would not make me wear them any more. Man, was I wrong! The next thing you know what ever color jeans they were got a big old honkin patch of the near match in color right on the knees! Man I hated those things! And it was darn near impossible to get a hole in the patches too!

Good times!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

RacerDave said:


> You said it Bill. There was nothing like zipping around the neighborhood with your buddies on the old stingray bikes. Going to the corner store for a comic book, a soda, or some baseball cards. Heading over to the ballfield or just riding around. Great memories. Dave.


 
Poor kids of today don't know what they're missing. Head out in the morning on your bike, just be home for dinner, and don't get into any trouble. Like you say, hit the ballfield, go race demo derby in the clearfield with your bikes then head over to the corner store or 7-11 to get one of those large Slurpees for a whopping 30 cents. Then head back to the house to run some slots!  Definitely some great memories. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

All this wonderful thread reminds me my beloved Raleigh Chopper bike, with that cardboard piece in the spokes for the ultimate sound :thumbsup:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

bobhch said:


> I always wanted a Red Line BMX as a kid.


Me too! Buddy of mine had a Mongoose while I pedaled around a Huffy BMX without the heavy duty spokes. That Red Line was sure a sweet lookin' bike.

This whole thing has morphed into a trip down memory lane. 

And I also suffered through the knee patches. Funny how you forget some things until someone else dredges up that memory.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I remember the Raleigh chopper.. I had the Schwinn couterpart, the Applecrate.... man it was it a cool bike. Front disc brakes, shocks all around, big rear slick tire.

I bet a bike like that would sell pretty well today. 

as for the knee patches, at least some of your mom's tried to make the patches match, my mom believed in using them all up before buying more... so I had a few pairs of pants with different color patches. Remember all the horrible colors toughskins came in? I think I had them all, who the heck wears brown jeans? Or green jeans? 

treeforts, free wheeling go carts, pretending to be Evil Knievel and jumping my bike over anything I could think, and sometimes crashing... I still have scars from a ill fated jump over 10 sleds. I often think we were the last generation connected to that way of life... as I became a young teen, video games took over and the era of the weak pudgy couch potato kid came into being. 


Fav toys from the 70's.... order changed from day to day.
Slot cars
Cox gas powered pinto funny car
Testor's gas powered mustang
Evil Knievel stunt bike, complete with action figure... naturally
Sizzler's
Pitch Back
rubber band powered balsa planes


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Videojimmy mentions sizzlers. I had some of those. This also brings to mind how toy makers occasionally bring back toys such as sizzlers and market them to a new generation of kids. I have to laugh when I see these as they try to make them look like they were just developed a month ago and it's a completely new idea. Not complaining, just making an observation.

Don't you wish you could take a trip back in time in order to leave yourself a note saying not to get rid of half your junk?


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> IRemember all the horrible colors toughskins came in? I think I had them all, who the heck wears ... green jeans?


The guy on Captain Kangaroo!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

jph49 said:


> The guy on Captain Kangaroo!


Hole frijole this thread is gettin' good. 

Whatever happened to "Mr Green Jeans?"

Oh the humanity! Ya know those jeans came in a gruesome burgundy color. I remember walking to school in a pair of those and contemplating Hari Kari (saw it on an old black and white war movie), but fortunatly mom wouldnt let me take my pocket knife to school. I was forever scarred LOL!

The delicous stench of methanol glow fuel after you lit up your cox powered contraptions. Before the advent of the factory drag cars you just built prop cars. I still wear a prop scar on my right index finger from those buggers.

Nasa should send the ole iron on patch kit up with the shuttle for heatsheild repairs. That'd bringem home safe! What in the heck were those patches made of anyway? Titanium?!!!

OK, What about the book to end all books? The "Edmund Scientific Catalog"!
The Rosetta stone of my youth. The stuff boyhood dreams were made of!

Wes! By starting this thread you have unleashed the "Way Back Machine".

Keep it coming guys!

I'm grinnin' from ear to ear sharing and the things that made us what we are; and perhaps more important, why we are the way we are.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm not as old as some, but I remember jumping that Evil Knievel off of EVERYTHING I could find....

I had one of those old 75lb Huffy's with the huge mono-shock down the middle of it which was more to add weight and look stupid than actually be of use. I finally convinced my parents that with all the Red Lines, Torkers, PK Rippers, in the neighborhood, my cool factor was rapidly in decline. Finally got a Mongoose and my stock went back up for jumping everyones little brother in the neighborhood (six lined up nice and tight). :tongue: 

We also used to war each other in the neighborhood with our BB guns. My Mom always wondered what I was doing heading out of the house and into the woods in July wearing 2 pairs of jeans, a long sleeved shirt, and my winter jacket. The only rule we had was no head shots for obvious reasons. I am to this amazed that Darwinism didn't take at least one of us....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

BB gun wars. Oh my Gawd! We became progressive after dad beat my a$$ for being dumb and wore those open face helmets with the with the plastic sheild that you snapped in. You could pick that stuff up at a rummage sale for pennies in those days.
They never did fit quite right. LOL

Head shots allowed but not condoned. Tink!... Your dead!....No your dead!... I got you first!...Nuh uh!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Wow! Talk about nostalgia! My mom used to put those patches on the inside of my NEW jeans as preventative maint. 

I had an Orange Crate and a Huffy Hawthorne. 

Mr Green Jeans died about 15 yrs ago.

I still have a BB embedded in my right forearm.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Any of you guys remember those darn iron on patches mom used to put on the knees of your jeans cuz they were still perfectly good pants?[/QUOTE]

My Mom believed in "preventive medicine". She would put the patches on the inside of new pants in anticipation of worn knees. I remember them being very uncomfortable.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Whoa! Mayhem, that's pretty weird that both of us were wrighting about patches on the inside at the same time.
hojoe


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Kids will be kids and to an extent I'm sure this generation is no different than ours but it's a wonder the majority of us grew into adulthood without a permanent limp, missing digits, or metal components surgically implanted in us ala Knievel. :freak:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

martybauer31 said:


> We also used to war each other in the neighborhood with our BB guns. My Mom always wondered what I was doing heading out of the house and into the woods in July wearing 2 pairs of jeans, a long sleeved shirt, and my winter jacket. The only rule we had was no head shots for obvious reasons. I am to this amazed that Darwinism didn't take at least one of us....


I remember sitting in class with a kid who talked about doing that. I thought he was nuts. Guess there was more of that out there than I thought...

--rick


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Ligier Runner said:


> Kids will be kids and to an extent I'm sure this generation is no different than ours but it's a wonder the majority of us grew into adulthood without a permanent limp, missing digits, or metal components surgically implanted in us ala Knievel. :freak:


Some of us didn't make it to adulthood without at least a few of those.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Summer of 72, 
My buddy found the family super 8 camera.
So we decided to buy the BIGGEST glue kit battle ships we could find. Spent about a week building them, drilling holes in the decking, and getting ready for the big "shoot".
Ax soon as the crick got high enough, we packed 'em full of ladyfingers, and lite them. Sending them into film immortallity.
It was awsome,
As they floated down the crick exploding and burning. He filmed and I threw rocks to simulate shelling. Simply breathtaking.

Tim


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Tim... my buddies and I would dream of doing stuff like that but never having the resources to do it, it was always just talk. 

Once in a while, we would all grab up as many AFX straights as we could, make up a long drag strip out in front of the house, and then race. We did this a few times and few other kids from the neighborhood ran back to get their cars. In the end, as could be expected, we would make a wall of fire and run the worst car through it. We would say.. man, it would be cool if we could film this" 

Same with Cox cars and SSP's, and the home made free wheelin' go carts we made from scraps from the local lumber yard. If we could have had any of that caught on film it would have been amazing. We had some epic races. I was talking to an old friend a few weeks ago and he remined me off all the sled races we'd have in the winter. 10-15 kids would show up, we'd race all day long. From blue snow to blue snow

And yes, SSP's... I forgot to add that and Vertibird to the list. 
I'm sure others will be added as this thread grows in length. 

If you guys really want to take a trip on the way back machine.... there's a book on called "boy's toys" and it's made up of various catalog pages from the 50's-70's. Some really cool stuff. Remember all the space toys from the 70's? Billy Blastoff, Matt Mason, Zeriods (another fav), Ding Dongs. 

I guess it's a generational thing. I like my toys to be in 3D, occupying real time and space.. not some 2D image trying to be an 3D image on some TV screen. I like video games, but does anyone ever bond with a video game the way they do with their favorite toy?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

afxgns said:


> Summer of 72,
> My buddy found the family super 8 camera.
> So we decided to buy the BIGGEST glue kit battle ships we could find. Spent about a week building them, drilling holes in the decking, and getting ready for the big "shoot".
> Ax soon as the crick got high enough, we packed 'em full of ladyfingers, and lite them. Sending them into film immortallity.
> ...


That is totally Awesome! Wish I would have been there for that. All my car models got blown up on the Forth of July.

Remember those White Leather Nikes with the red swoosh. I wanted a pair so bad but, just ended up with the K-Mart blue light specials. Eventually I did get a pair of Nikes...The canvas ones with the black swoosh. Oooooh dang it.  

I did have the Evil Knievel motorcycle that you cranked up. Used my SSP Demo Derby ramps. JL made these in reproduction and I have one MIB for my son when he gets older. 

Those were the days, Bob

P.S. What was this thread about anyways???? lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Every wants to be John Wayne!*

After last weeks on Board, Auto World war; this thread has been spiritually cleansing. The things that bind us are far more in number than that which divides us. 

A great rambling tale of youthful rememberances sprang from Wes's original topic. It's been great to get to know the contributors better.

Bob, in jest, asked what this thread was originally about. I'm even more curious where the heck this one is gonna end up!

Things keep poppin up like Marty's BB gun wars. I had long forgotten our military reenactments. Crossing Valley Forge (that would be the swamp next door) on Washingtons birthday, The Sands of Iwo Jima was replayed over and over in the gravel pit up the way. When all else failed there was always cowboys and indians. Nodody ever wanted to be the Red Coats, Japanese, or Indians...LOL

Anybody out there got a red wasp cap gun? The revolver? Now that was a major technological breakthrough!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> snip*...Bob, in jest, asked what this thread was originally about. I'm even more curious where the heck this one is gonna end up!


Funny you should say that...Pics are worth a million words. 

Anyone remember slot cars...lol














































Got these catalogs from the couple who cut our kids hair the last time in. They have the whole place done in Retro. James remembered that I collected slot cars and gave these to me. I love them.

What is realy funny to me is the beer can collector thingy. Why was it soooo easy for us to collect beer cans? Maybe because the adults of the time drove around and threw their emptys out the window. Man times change.

Don't forget to check out the womens bra section!

Fredricks took me off their mailing list years ago. Grrrrrrrr Freakin' Grrrrrrrrr  :roll:  

Bob


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Those catalogs were so much fun to look through. Here in Pittsburgh, the Sears catalog was the big one. Ten pages each dedicated to slotcars and trains.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I didn't own a Schwinn, but I did like to clip the playing cards onto my no-name, purple, bannana seat bike with wooden clothes pins. I always wanted a slot car set, but instead my folks got me a diecast race track with the hand actuated levers. You had to flip the lever at just the right moment to keep the cars going around the track. I also had the tracks that clamped to the edge of my dresser top. I would use chairs, phone books and whatever I could find to get the track's angle of descent just right. We also used to play cars in the dirt accross the street in the empty lot. We used to get kite string & bacon and fish for crawdads out of the ditch. I also spent many hours in my room, playing records.

I was never allowed to own a BB gun, but that didn't stop me. My friends usually let me use theirs. Same story with fireworks! :devil: 

When my mom remarried, I got a younger step brother. He got a AFX set for Christmas one year. I got to play with it quite a bit. I always did the maintenance on his cars for him. 

I finally got my own set for Christmas after I got married. There's a box of photos in the other room, showing a time lapse progression of me assembling that track on the kitchen floor. It was one of the largest sets that Tyco made at the time. It came with glow Vettes. I had already started collecting the cars before I ever actually owned a track. I used to rescue them from the trash when they were returned from the stores.

I almost forgot to mention, my wife bought me my first slot car set. She also brought me home several new cars over the years. My first White Thunder was from a case of JLTOs, that she bought me for Christmas a few years ago. 

Many people that I've talked to over the years have no idea what a slot car even is. My neighbor thinks they're cool. He owns several RC cars. It's hard to find people to race with around here. 

I need to find out what happened to my most recent racing buddies, Max & Brian.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The Sears Wish Book arriving was a major event in my house. My younger brother and I would go over it again and again, dreaming about what we wanted and trying to make deals... "you get this and let me play with and I'll get that and let you play with it"

We didn't make too many deals though, we were into different things. 

My wife tracked down a few of them from the mid the 70's and we break them out with our Christmas stuff every year. Each catalog provides it's own wave of memories


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> The Sears Wish Book


If my memory serves me, I believe Sears had the most to offer when it came to slot cars. HO, 1/32 and 1/24 stuff was available for all to peruse and drool over. My first lock and joiner track was a dual banked set from Sears that had a Mach 1 and Alfa Romero as the set cars. May have to find that set one of these days.  rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

LOL...Love all of this.

Bill's military reenactment memory reminded me of playing in the basement with my army men! We had a pool table down there and I would set up my Guns of Navarone mountain set on one end and on the other end made a fort using real wood blocks similar to Lego's. Then we would use the rocket launchers that came with Micronauts and launch the rockets at the men (you had to remove the bulky rubber piece on the end of the rocket and stretch the internal spring to make them really sail). 

That pool table served as a hot wheels race track, slot track, train track, and war zone among many events.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Buried Treasure*

Green army men!

Later in life I moved back to Shelton. Mom still lives in our family home. Occasionally I find one of my vintage army men when I'm digging amongst the rockeries and beds. These were the battlements of many a skourmish.

Once in a great while I find one that I had napalmed with a magnifying glass, or drilled through the chest to simulate a through and through point blank bazooka shot, firecracker land mines and the various para and quadraplegic victims of war.

You could refight the battle, but there were no do overs for those brave, wounded, and MIA green army men that gave their lives at 722 Grant street.

The recovered MIA's hold a place of honor in my shop on the lip of the backdoor molding. All the kids ask, "Can we play with the army men?"

I reply sadly, "I'm sorry boys, those guys have given their all, they are retired now."

Now, when I've come home from landscaping at Mom's; Robin always asks, "Did you find any buried treasure?"


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*Army men!*

I spent hours with army men. I used to take the box tops off of boardgame boxes, and turn the top upside down. That would be a "ship". Misc parts from other toys would be machinery and guns for the "ship". I would have 2-3 ships, each filled with 4-5 army men. The livingroom had this blue green scuplted carpet that looked like water. 

Then they enemy army men would be on the "land" (the coffee table, the couch, dads chair). The battle was based on shooting rubber bands, 5 or so at a time. Each army man knocked over by a rubber band was "dead". 

Sometimes the fleet sailed from the living room, through the dining room, and into the den. 

The den had 2 steps down, just enough to make a good ramp for that orange hot wheel track.....

but thats another story....


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Somebody had to bring up Hot Wheels track didn't they?!

Of course, many a good time was had with that stuff. I still possess all my cars from youth both HW and Matchbox. Some still in good shape and others not so good. Yeah, some of mine befell the occasional "explosion" or dreaded engine fire and were lost long ago but I was quite picky about my racing related cars.

One thing I wish I had taken better care of was the drag racing set that had the Mongoose and Snake rail dragsters complete with the rubber band powered starting gate, Christmas tree starting stand, parachute trap, and checkered flag finish gate.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

'Be who you are and say what you feel because those who matter don't mind and those who mind don't matter.' - Dr.Seuss


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*don't let this thread end yet!*

I still collect Wacky Packages....bump, bump.

Bob


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

After reading this thread I can understand. When people come into my basement I get mixed views. Some think it is so cool and others give you a look like your a friggin' moron. Funny thing is it was my wife that started me this hobby. When I was dating her and she met my parents we got to talking about toys we had as a kid. I told her that I had slot cars. She thought that was awesome because she always wanted one. At that time I ask Dad if he had any of that stuff kicking around. Yep so that night in my parents basement we set up the track and raced the night away. Now, I have over 2500 cars. She told her boss I was into slot cars and he had some Atlas slot car buildings that he gave her. She is the best. She loves slot cars just as bad a I do. The last slot car show she purchased a wicked 55 Chevy that was custom made. She told me "I love that car and I going to buy it". I don't think the other guys drooling over it were impressed. Here's to the loving wife.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Racing is racing*

When I explain my interest in slots I base it on the concept of racing.

I tell those who inquire about "the little cars" that these reflect my interest in racing. Whether it is a 3000 pound race car, motorcycle, skateboard or slot car the thrill of racing and competition comes from each no matter how small.

For those of us who have ever had a tight race lap after lap with 3 or more competitors you know the feeling.......Its racing plain and simple!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

That tight racing deal you speak of is the whole reason I've loved slot racing. When your skills are matched with or are matching another racer, that is the absolute best. :thumbsup:


----------

